# Night time neighborhood



## dannylightning (Oct 25, 2014)

what do you all think.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 25, 2014)

Simple. Peaceful. I like it.


----------



## weepete (Oct 25, 2014)

Me too, I keep seeing scenes like this in suburbia and keep meaning to get my camera out. Not managed it yet though.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice, I might have cropped in a bit more.


----------

